# Calorado Women's Ret Club



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Any word on the Open


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

The FT doesn't start until Friday


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> The FT doesn't start until Friday


Thank God!  Otherwise I'd be late!


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

That's what happens when your retired. sorry guy's Terry


----------



## north of 7 (Oct 27, 2006)

I can relate Terry


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

So now that we know when the trial starts, are there any updates. I know their are very connected folks attending.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open had 3 nice marks. Got answers on all three marks. 39 back in the open sorry don't know numbers. Qualifying was won by Kenny Trott and Turq!! Congratz to Tim and Kenny on Turq's win!!! 2nd was Al Moroz!! Way to go Al!

All I know now Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Marc and Megan Wells for their dog Denali's 3rd in the Qual.


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Open land blind was about 250 yards down a hill across a road. The line was thru a tight slot of willows and then between the flyer crates from yesterday and a poison bird. Early results were tuff and don't have call backs. 

Amateur was a triple with two retired. Birds were shot from right to left with flyer being bird two. Sage brush was very thick and made go bird difficult as many dogs flaring to the flyer. Last bird required dogs to enter and exit a small piece of a nice pond. Lots of big hunts and a few pick ups.
call backs tonight at party. 

Derby was a land double and land single. Fair and straight forward. Third series was a water single across a point. 10 back to fourth tomorrow. Sorry I don't have numbers. 

That's what I remember.
David


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Any Open #'s looking how #45 is doing . Terry


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I received a text that placements in Open were as follows: 

1) Robbie Bickley
2) Bill Eckett
3) Kenny Trott
4) Bill Eckett

Do not know dogs, RJ, or other Jams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Skeeter & Mr. Robbie.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur Results:

1. Aycock/Tubby
2. Hays/Slider
3. Hurst/Abby
4. Clow/Arson

Not sure about RJ but David Colwell and Duke got a JAM which was his first AA completion! 

Congrats to Robby and Ed on the wins and all completions and placements. Fun trial with great weather. Thanks to Lainee and Doug for giving up a weekend and putting on a nice Am.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1. Aycock/Tubby
> 2. Hays/Slider
> ...


Congrats to Dan and Abby. I believe this was her first trial post-puppies.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1. Aycock/Tubby
> 2. Hays/Slider
> ...


*Go Texas dogs! dominate CO!
Way to go David Colwell! QAA
Big congrats to to Robby and Skeeter spanking the pros in the open! *


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Tubby and Dr. Ed! Whooooo hoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh, and Lauren, that's awesome!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

lauren, congrats to you and slider


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Just got home from the long drive!!! Congrats to all who finished and placed, especially Robbie, Dr. Ed, Lauren, Dan, BLK H2O, and Horsetooth and Clow's on Arson placing in both the Open and Am!!! Thank goodness for BLK H2O and Horsetooth or it would have been a Texas Sweep!!!  Also, thanks to the judges who gave of their time to put on a wonderful trial, also to the Colorado Womens Club whose members worked very hard to ensure the trial was a success, great grounds, great Auction (thanks Mr. Swede) and a ton of fun and laughs!!!

Congrats again Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

No surprise Colorado Women like Texas dogs. Congrats to the Texas Folks, Robbie, Dr. Ed, Lauren and Dan. Also the other places Billy, Kenny and Brad. Big Congrats to Al and Joanie for the qual, place.


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Way to go Ed and Lauren.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats to Dan and Abbey, and the rest of the Texas boys.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Dr Ed!!

Gooser


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

"Congrats to Dan and Abbey, and the rest of the Texas boys."

AND GIRL!!!!

Pete


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> "Congrats to Dan and Abbey, and the rest of the Texas boys."
> 
> AND GIRL!!!!
> 
> Pete


Lauren is definitely 100% "girl", even her username, "steelgirl" says so., way to go 100% girl, "steelgirl", you did good Lauren and the good natured way you handle the comements of your male co-competitors makes you very likable because win or lose we all love ya!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations Al. 
Good job handling Joanie to a 2nd Place in the Qual, way to go! 
How did your girl Annie do in the Derby?


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

How did the derby shake out?


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone have all the placements/Jams for Colorado Women's trial? Hasn't popped up on EE yet.
Suzanne B


----------

